# Intel D865GBF (RESOLVED)



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Replaced the Intel D865GBF with exact same mobo as it was under warranty. Upon boot, it hangs a bit at the Intel logo screen then proceeds to the Windows splash screen. After the Windows splash screen it goes to a black screen with a white cursor, and it will sit there for 30-45 minutes. It will finally boot but is very unresponsive. Mouse is jerky and the system is terribly slow and I am unable to do anything in it. Same thing happens in Safe Mode, it gets to the first screen where Safe Mode is in all four corners, the next step would be clicking on a username to login but it never gets there. 

It has an Intel Pentium 4 3.00GHz/1M/800 SL79L socket 478, 256 DDR 400 (yeah I know it is not what I would recommend) 80Gig WD IDE drive, floppy, modem, LG DVD Rom.

What I replaced/swapped thus far:
Power Supply (Antec 350)
CPU
Memory
Hard drive
IDE Cables

I replaced the power supply with working one, same results. I formatted a used hard drive and installed Windows on it, after the system rebooted I got a blue screen with a white cursor, sat there as stated above, 30-45 min
I replaced the memory with a stick of 512 PC3200 same results. I disconnected the DVD, floppy drives same result. I removed the modem with same results. I changed the IDE cables, same results. I set the BIOS to default settings, no help 
I even performed a Repair Install and after the splash screen I get the same black screen with cursor.

Every piece of hardware has been replaced with good working parts and the system just wont boot properly. 
I cannot pinpoint the issue and am hanging my head low  

This system was built by a local company back in 2005, the users stated they had it back to them 12-15 times since they purchased it, it never ran correctly. When I got it the board was dead hence the replacement.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

GG-
Maybe the bios needs a lift.
http://developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/bf/bf_bios.htm

Also I would pump up the volumn on the ram voltage a tad.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314503


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Something useful to have lying around at times like this is a Linux liveCD.
If the machine will boot cleanly to the liveCD then it's likely you have a Windows problem.
If it will not boot, it's time to look for a hardware fault.

I like that link, dai.
Just saved it to my XP Maintenance file


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

The link doesn't seem to apply. I can get past the splash screen and I also used another drive with a fresh installation of XP, cant see both drives having Master boot record, partition tables, Boot sector or NTLDR file errors


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

A few more thoughts :

Keep your components to a bare minimum.
That WD IDE HD should be unjumpered to run alone as master.
Try your HD on channel #2.
Verify that your memory is in the correct slot for a single stick.

When you set the BIOS defaults, did you do this in the BIOS setup utility or did you physically clear CMOS on the board itself ?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*



> Keep your components to a bare minimum.


Did this, used only cpu, memory and hard drive



> That WD IDE HD should be unjumpered to run alone as master.


Was jumpered when I took it out but did remove completely


> Try your HD on channel #2.


Did this already 


> Verify that your memory is in the correct slot for a single stick.


Is in correct slot



> When you set the BIOS defaults, did you do this in the BIOS setup utility or did you physically clear CMOS on the board itself ?



Well, funny you ask about the BIOS, the board came with a bad CMOS battery, I had to replace it. So after replacing I had to go in and set teh BIOS manually but at some point I did just use default settings.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*



Geekgirl said:


> Well, funny you ask about the BIOS, the board came with a bad CMOS battery, I had to replace it. So after replacing I had to go in and set teh BIOS manually but at some point I did just use default settings.


That's unusual to have a bad battery on a new board. Those things usually last years.

The act of removing/replacing the battery should have cleared CMOS.
I think that it would be worth the exercise to go back in and clear CMOS with the jumper.
That way you're assured to be at safe default settings.

If still no joy, I would verify each and every BIOS setting.
Here's a link that is helpful for items that are sometimes unclear in the manual:
http://www.techarp.com/freebog.aspx


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Hi GG,

I would pull the cpu and inspect it very carefully, you know bent pins,burt edges and the like, if possible swap in another cpu or try that one in a known workin board.

With all you have tried I am thinking another bad board or its been the cpu all the time, my bet,cpu


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

I thought it was the cpu also but I did try another good working cpu


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

My bet is on the replacement motherboard being bad, or at least the BIOS chip in it.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Spoke with Intel today, they also suggested using the Recovery BIOS P25 [P25-0077.BIO] that speedster suggested, I did this with no results.

So I called back and talked to another tech, he said the board is good and the cpu is good but they are not compatible.
He took me to the link below and showed me that my cpu is the 3E (5th Down) and if you look to the right under notes the AA number on the board is not listed so it is not supported. So basically the board does not support the cpu. My question is how did the user use it for 2 yrs, although they have had issue a dozen and half times they still used it. 

http://developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/bf/bf_proc.htm#Note

Now what should I do, should I talk to the repair shop that built this pc for them and have them correct the issue or what? The user is not going to want to purchase a new cpu they are fed up with the system as it is


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Your case is well documented.
If it were me, I would definitely talk to the shop that built the machine and give him a chance to make it right.

As a backup plan, I would find a replacement CPU on eBay from a trusted seller and then sell the existing CPU on eBay.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

GG
You have one of these jobs where its next to impossible to be compensated for your time, which of course, isnt your fault.
If you submitted a legitimate bill for that machine, your customer would most likely respond-- "guess what? keep the thing"
Good luck


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Update:

Upon looking over that site that Intel provided for me, I found that the cpu is in fact compatible. So I called them up and questioned as to why I was given misinformation and that I wanted another motherboard shipped. I ran a systemboard test using Microscope 2000 and it failed at Interuppt Controller #2.
So after talking with the rep he agreed the hardware was compatible and that the one I have sounds defective and they are sending me another board.

I am not going to charge an arm and leg for this job, I know the owners and I knew from the beginning they would have rather tossed it in the river. I only stuck with this one because I wasn't going to let it beat me. Not saying that when I get this new mobo that it will solve my issues I am only praying it does. It doesnt make sense as to what else it could possibly be. The only reason I am really leaning towards another bad board is the Microscope 2000 systemboard test failing.

I like a challenge and I like to learn for future reference. This one definately gave me a headache but in the end when its fixed, I can sit back and say "HA! it didnt beat me" :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Each time you perform a clean install you should also clean the drive with boot n nuke


windows format does NOT format the whole drive; but rather a portion thereof, its very possible each install is leaving the buggy files on the drive


keep us posted; my bet is on you 

BTW: thats not a bad set-up I see so many people knocking the P4 prescott anthing 3.0 and beyond is a decent machine with plenty of service life left

going from a conroe 6600 to a P4 3.0 prescott is not that torturous; its not like getting sent back to the 400mhz fsb machines :laugh: 

I am going shopping for a nice bottle of champagne for your victory celebration :wave:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

You get the champagne you better be sharing it with me :wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

of course ray:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

I'm going to hold you to that :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

GG
I forgot to ask, what case is this board screwed to?
I know you tried a working antec 350.

I just had a "reasonable" psu [piece of crap to me, reasonable to the owner..] take out the motherboard, 60 gig drive, cdburner, cpu, the one 256 drr, and of course the main culprit ..the Hipro 250 [or 300] squeazed in this stupid mini compaq micro case. *DUMPSTER TIME*


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

Case has lots of room, not a mid


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Intel D865GBF*

I am happy to say I recieved the new mobo today and it is running perfectly. :4-clap: :smile: :leb: :jackson: :spinning:

Ok linderman, time to pay up :grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go GG, nice piece of work you did there!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, I am proud of myself for finally resolving this issue, I had a hunch it was the mobo and I was correct. 1 other time I received 3 bad boards in a row, it is possible for this to happen but as a system builder we dont like to see this.

Thanks to
dai, Doby, speedster123, linderman, jflan, PanamaGal for offering your assistance, very much appreciated (hope I didnt foget anyone)


----------

